# HR24 won't accept RF remote programming



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

The IR function on our HR24 is downright frustrating. Sometimes it takes IR sometimes it doesn't. There is no rhyme or reason to this. Very frustrating to try and watch TV to have the remote function so poorly. 

I decided to get it switched over to RF to see if that would solve the problem. The problem is that the RF programming isn't taking hold on the HR24. Now I'm stuck and frustrated. 

I've tried the red button reset. I've tried two other remotes and they all aact the same way in IR and none will take hold with the HR24.

Yes, the remotes have the FCC sticker on the back and I know for sure they do RF as I controlled an old HR22 about a year ago via RF with the remote.

Any suggestions?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

First check the batteries in the remote. Check to see if the lense on the remote and receiver are dirty. Check to see if room lighting is interfering with the remote's signals. Check the back light setting on your HDTV. It may be too high. Try resetting the remote.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions.

Put in new batteries.
Cleaned the remote lens.
Cleaned the IR receiver on the HR24.
No lighting in the room. (Just natural light)

No quite sure about the backlight settings on the TV. Do yo mean the brightness of the TV?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Activating the RF Transmitter 

To activate the RF transmitter on your DIRECTV Remote
Control, perform the following steps:
1. Locate the 12 digit Receiver ID (RID) number of your DIRECTV Receiver.
You can find the RID number on the back panel of your receiver, or inside the CAM
access door next to the reset button.

2. Write down the last six digits of the RID number.

3. Slide the mode switch to DIRECTV, AV1, or AV2.

4. Press and hold the MUTE and SELECT keys until the
green light under the selected switch flashes twice and release both keys.

5. Using the number keys, enter 9 6 1. (The green light flashes twice.)

6. Press and release CHAN UP. (The green light flashes twice.)

7. Using the NUMBER keys, enter the last six digits of the RID number. (See step 2 above.)

8. Press and release the SELECT key. (The green light flashes twice.)


Deactivating the RF Transmitter 
To deactivate the RF transmitter on your DIRECTV Remote
Control, perform the following steps:
1. Slide the mode switch to DIRECTV, AV1, or AV2.

2. Press and hold the MUTE and SELECT keys until the
green light under the selected switch flashes twice and release both keys.

3. Using the number keys, enter 9 6 1. (The green light flashes twice.)

4. Press and release CHAN DOWN. (The green light flashes twice.)
The RF transmitter on your remote control is now deactivated.

To reactivate the RF transmitter, See Activating the RF Transmitter” above.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jimmy, I followed the instructions on the D* box to a tee.

I selected RF from the IR/RF option. Did the series of steps (961, ID) and then it wouldn't take select to confirm. It's almost like the box knows it can have problems as it says on screen, if the process doesn't work to try again or take the remote back to IR.

So, do you have to deactivate IR prior to doing RF? I wouldn't think so as it seems to turn off IR when you do the RF programming steps (i.e., 961 and ID steps).


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Start at the Deactivating the RF transmitter instructions and do that.
See if the remote works with the IR now.

Edit: Make sure that you used the last 6 digits of the receiver ID number. If that did not match the receiver it might be the problem.

If that does not work, Post here. These guys are experts on remotes.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108169


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

_*The IR function on our HR24 is downright frustrating. Sometimes it takes IR sometimes it doesn't. There is no rhyme or reason to this. Very frustrating to try and watch TV to have the remote function so poorly. *_

Most of the time this is caused by IR interference from the TV.
Sometimes the back lighting frequency causes it. Turning the intensity down or up just one notch can make a difference.
Sometimes it is the Ambient light sensor. They are a huge problem.

As a test you can turn the TV off and press buttons on the remote that are receiver functions, like channel up, down, etc. and see doesn't the power light blink each time you press the button. If it does, the TV is causing the problem.

A piece of Blue painters tape over the sensor on the receiver will usually fix this.
If you do not have this, try a piece of Scotch tape and color it dark with a Magic marker or similar. For this, it is possible to need a second layer of tape and coloring it dark to work.
This will block out the indirect IR from the TV but the IR from the remote will still go thru.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Interesting. And I think you are on to something with the TV producing interference. I turned the TV away from the box and then the inputs seemed to work much better. However, that can't be an option as I need to adjust the TV volume, power, sleep, etc. Maybe I will just relocate the box further away from the TV and see if that helps.

WIth that said, I'd really like to get the remote and HR24 in RF mode.

I can set the HR24 back to IR and then it works just fine. I just have to use the HR24 front panel at the end of the RF programming process since the RF doesn't take and the IR is off. Not sure what to do at this point. I have also verified that the 6 digit code I am entering is correct. BOth the 6 digit code the on screen setup gives me matches the 6 digits on the door lid of the HR24


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Putting the receiver into Rf mode is a two stage process, first receiver than remote. So far in this thread, the directions are only for the remote, leaving the receiver in IR mode.

My directions are for older receivers, but doing the following, will allow it to work on the hr24:

1. dtv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, for two blinks, release
3. enter 9 6 3
4. press CH DOWN


Now enter the menu of the receiver to switch it to RF mode:


1. menu> settings & help> settings> remote control> IR/RF Setup>

2. you will see either IR or RF, click whichever to reveal both

3. chosing RF, or RF and then Done, the remote will stop controlling the receiver

Do the following on the RF remote:


a. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
b. enter 9 6 1
c. press CH UP
d. enter the last 6 digits of the Receiver ID #(RID), found on a sticker in the access card compartment
e. press SELECT


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Unless I missed it, nobody has mentioned that you have to be sure you have an RF-enabled remote. RF remotes will have an FCC sticker on the back.

Drove me crazy trying to set my new HR-24 to RF until I figured out that the remote that came with it was IR-only. Fortunately I had plenty of other old RF remotes around I could use.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

makaiguy said:


> Unless I missed it, nobody has mentioned that you have to be sure you have an RF-enabled remote. RF remotes will have an FCC sticker on the back.
> 
> Drove me crazy trying to set my new HR-24 to RF until I figured out that the remote that came with it was IR-only. Fortunately I had plenty of other old RF remotes around I could use.


In original post it mentions the remotes have a FCC sticker on them.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

996911 said:


> Interesting. And I think you are on to something with the TV producing interference. I turned the TV away from the box and then the inputs seemed to work much better. However, that can't be an option as I need to adjust the TV volume, power, sleep, etc. Maybe I will just relocate the box further away from the TV and see if that helps.
> 
> WIth that said, I'd really like to get the remote and HR24 in RF mode.
> 
> ...


Thanks for coming to the rescue Edmund,

Question: Since he is having to use the buttons on the front of the receiver to get it out of RF and back into IR mode, isn't the receiver going into RF mode and the remote is just not getting there ?

I think it is a button press error or the remote is just not accepting the programming routine.
?????????


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

996911 said:


> Interesting. And I think you are on to something with the TV producing interference. I turned the TV away from the box and then the inputs seemed to work much better. However, that can't be an option as I need to adjust the TV volume, power, sleep, etc. Maybe I will just relocate the box further away from the TV and see if that helps.
> 
> WIth that said, I'd really like to get the remote and HR24 in RF mode.
> 
> I can set the HR24 back to IR and then it works just fine. I just have to use the HR24 front panel at the end of the RF programming process since the RF doesn't take and the IR is off. Not sure what to do at this point. I have also verified that the 6 digit code I am entering is correct. BOth the 6 digit code the on screen setup gives me matches the 6 digits on the door lid of the HR24


I saw it suggested but I didn't see you say that you did it. Did you reset the remote? I notice you said you used it for RF on an HR22. If you used it for RF on another DVR that may not be completely "cleared out" and resetting the remote will take care of that.


----------

